# never seen this jar before please help



## scottr (Apr 16, 2015)

It has a lid like a metal mason  jar but the jar is round like a ball and has the embossing of the continents it looks like a glob . Thanks


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 16, 2015)

Is it Hellmanns?


----------



## scottr (Apr 16, 2015)

You have a pic  and is it rare?


----------



## scottr (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes is it rare?


----------



## deenodean (Apr 16, 2015)

Can you post some pictures? I you don't know how to do it email them to me , deenodean@hotmail.com  and I will post them for you.


----------



## scottr (Apr 16, 2015)

[attachment=IMG_1209.jpg]


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 16, 2015)

Well that is neat,  I couldn't read or see the embossing, but I read the text.  I sure like the odd ball items.  I have to assume there is no bottom to set on.  RED Matthews


----------



## scottr (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes it  has a bottom


----------

